# [keymap]-bien en AZERTY dans gnome,mais en QWERTY (resolu)

## rocky800_1

Bonjour

voila dans ma session gnome, je suis bien en français mais des que j'ouvre un terminal je suis en qwerty 

quelle variable je dois changer parce que pendant l installation j'ai mis UTF8 et FR partout

----------

## gglaboussole

tu as bien fr dans /etc/conf.d/keymap ?

Quel version d 'xoorg ? USE d'xorg server ? (ah encore le fameux emerge --info   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## rocky800_1

le voici .

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_6000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Jun 2010 18:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS=" -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode exif extras f77 fam firefox flac foomaticdb gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib jpeg kdrive lcms ldap libg++ libnotify libwww mad mikmod mmx mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xml2 xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## Ey

C'est quoi un terminal pour toi ? Les tty ou plutot le terminal Gnome ? Un autre terminal X11 ? (xterm? aterm? rxvt/urxvt ? ...)

----------

## rocky800_1

un termina gnome en fait , une console depuis gnome . 

pas en mode je vais dire , terminal lors du demarage , je ne fais ici que lancer l'applcation terminal depuis gnome

----------

## gglaboussole

donc t'es en stable et à priori tu à un X compilé avec le USE hal, si tu ne l'as pas désactivé...

vérifies donc /etc/conf.d/keymaps comme dis plus haut

 + que tu aies bien un clavier fr dans xorg.conf

Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

+ créer un fichier  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi (pour avoir un clavier français sans X)

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

      Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

      EndSection

      -->

      <deviceinfo version="0.2">

         <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

               <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr</merge>

                  </match>

                  </deviceinfo>

                  
```

EDIT: je dis une connerie, tu n'a pas besoin de déterminer le clavier dans xorg.conf

----------

## rocky800_1

ha tu mets tout juste dans le mille , c est ca mon probleme , je n'ai pas de xorg.conf juste un xorg.conf.example

j'ai bien un /etc/hal/fdi/policy/1-xinput.fdi comme la doc le précise

mon /etc/conf.d/keymaps est bien keymap="FR"

car sans le X ça marche mais une fois le serveur X lance , je ne l'ai plus que en anglais

me fais poser la question est est ce normal que je n'ai pas de fichier xorg.conf, c''est à cause de hal surement, il prend lui meme en charge ça non ?

----------

## gglaboussole

comme je t'ai répondu sur l'autre post en théorie on peut se passer de xorg.conf lorsque qu'xorg-server est compilé avec hal, mais j'ai du en garder un "minimal" pour que ça fonctionne (mais pas pour le clavier)... normalement tu n'as plus besoin de paramétrer le clavier dans xorg (mais profites en parce que ça changera à nouveau avec la 1.8... )

hal est bien démarré ??

EDIT ou redémarré après ta modif ?

----------

## rocky800_1

oui HAL est bien démaré ,

ok donc pas de paramétrage pour le clavier dans xorg , soit c est une bonne nouvelle, mais comment donc il peut etre en englais alors que la locale est en fr , cf mon fichier emerge-info ?

----------

## gglaboussole

ben parce que c'est pas interdit de taper du Viictor Hugo en qwerty...  :Laughing: 

faut que tu cherches du côté des fdi... fais des recherches sur le forum il y a nombre de post là dessus.... 

Au fait ton conf.d/keymap avec FR... mets plutôt fr je ne sais pas si c'est "case sensitive"

regardes aussi  gnome-keyboard-properties (l'utilitaire de conf des claviers de gnome, comme ton soucis est interne à la session...sachant que la majorité des gens ont eu le problème inverse du tien...qwerty sans X et azerty avec...), c'est peut être un truc tout con mal réglé qui peut s'arranger d'un clic...

----------

## LeCadet

Salut Rocky,

gglaboussole a raison: si tu as compilé X avec hal le xorg.conf ne sert a rien. C'est hal qui fait la couche entre les périphériques et X. C'est donc lui que tu dois configurer.

- Copie le fichier /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy

- Edite le fichier et remplace <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge> par <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

- Relance hald (ou reboot si tu veux)

Ca devrait être mieux  :Wink: 

Seb

----------

## rocky800_1

bonjour 

concernant mon clavier ca à bien marché vos conseils, super 

c'etait un mauvais regalge dans la session gnome

merci encore

----------

## titoucha

Bonjour, jai les memes problemes mais sous kde, des que je suis sous X jai le clavier us et moi je voudrais le clavier suisse francais.

Jai teste la solution donnee pour hal, ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

Desole pour les accents et la ponctuation, jai pas le bon clavier

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu essayé ceci sous KDE :

```

Menu configuration du système

Région et Langues

Disposition du clavier

Enable keyboard layout

```

Et entre ton clavier que tu veux.

Moi ça fonctionne très bien.

----------

## titoucha

Merci, ça à résolu en partie mon problème, j'ai bien le bon clavier sous kde maintenant, par contre à l'invite de kdm quand il faut donner son mot de passe je suis avec un clavier us et ça je ne comprends pas!!!

----------

## d2_racing

@titoucha, est-tu avec Xorg 1.7 ou 1.8 ?

Pourrais-tu poster tes configs de Xorg ?

----------

## titoucha

Voici pour Xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.8.1.901 (1.8.2 RC 1)
> 
> Release Date: 2010-05-11
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

Par contre je n'ai pas de fichier de configuration pour X, je suis tout en automatique.

----------

## d2_racing

Le bug doit venir de là.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai mis un xorg.conf depuis avec la définition de mon clavier mais ça n'a rien changé.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Essaye mon fichier : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Xorg-Server-1.8/11-keymap.conf

Et change Option "xkbLayout"  "ca" pour Option "xkbLayout"  "fr"

enlève cette ligne Option "xkbVariant" "multi"

Ton fichier de config est dans quel répertoire ?

----------

## titoucha

Super ça fonctionne j'ai changé en Option "XkbLayout" "ch" et Option "XkbVariant" "fr" car je suis Suisse!.

Grâce à ça j'ai pu remettre mon mot ancien de passe avec des signes exotique dedans   :Laughing: 

Encore merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Pas de problème  :Razz: 

Je savais que la config par défaut, c'est pas super surtout quand on n'utilise pas un clavier Us  :Razz: 

----------

